# How to care for a hedgehog if the power goes out in a cold climate?



## normanshome (Dec 15, 2015)

Our family has recently adoped Norman. Seeing that we live where there is always a likelihood that the power can go out in the winter and it will eventually be cold and snowy outside (and we do not have a generator), I wanted to ask in advance please what do people do to keep a hedgehog warm if the power goes out? Any and all advice and guidance appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

A lot of people keep those hand warmers around, the ones that can be cracked to provide heat for a few hours. Not ideal, but it's good if you can't even get water for a hot water bottle.


----------



## normanshome (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you octupushedge! Great idea!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/113-heating/242-power-outage-heating.html

Depending on your location, and what all is on electric, you might give some serious thought to getting a generator. Getting water from a well makes a major difference in how power outages are handled.

I can't remember if it was mentioned in the link, but the instant hand warmers, they have reusable ones that are deactivated by putting them in boiling water. If you have water in a power outage, you can boil it with a bit of effort.


----------



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm in the Northeast as well - we do have a generator, but in the event that blows, I do have handwarmers as well as a battery operated (highly inefficient) heater. I've also gone over hedgehog care with a couple of people (my sister in another town and a couple of neighbors with bigger generators) who might be able to take Bella should a *real* New England storm hit. 

That ice storm we had 5 or 6 years ago knocked us out for a full 7 days.


----------



## normanshome (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you Mirabella and twobytwopets! Great advice, much appreciated!


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

You can get an APC backup battery (usually used for computers) and plug your hedgie's heat system into it. Then if your power goes out you will have a few hours of heat for your hedgie, and it is especially helpful if your power goes out while you are at work or not around to put in water bottles or hand warmers.

Amazon.com: APC BE750G Back-UPS 750VA 10-outlet Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS): Electronics


----------



## normanshome (Dec 15, 2015)

That's an amazing idea Charolotte.the.hedgehog! Thank you very much!


----------

